
Show HN: Pine.blog – An Open Web Social Network - sonicrocketman
https://pine.blog/?ref=hna
======
johnmarcus
And by "open", you mean $5/month barrier. I don't even like the social apps I
get for free, I doubt many will pay for it. And I'm certainly not going to
start contributing content to make your platform successful without a cut. As
much as we dislike youtube's imperfections, at the end of the day there is a
reasonable attempt to pay creators for their content which makes the platform
money. I don't see that here.

